# another newbie



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi group,I am Roger, another newbie with the same questions. What track? I have now a starter set from Bachmann. I bought it because it got me into DCC at what I thought was a reasonable price. I put it together--2X4 piece of foam- on my kitchen table. I need an easily dismantled track as it has to come down when I am not playing.
I thought the EZ track went together fairly well, a few trying joints, and it worked well. I have a manual turnout and it also functioned well. But, to my unfamiliar eye it appears there is not as robust a selection as in other tracks. So--Kato or Atlas? From what I have read Kato seems to be the choice where money is not a problem, but Atlas hangs in closely. Thanks in advance for all the truly memorable advice I expect.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Kato Unitrack has far and away the greatest selection when it comes to trainset-style track (track with built-in roadbed). Atlas True Track is a nice product, but the line has a very limited selection and has been slow to grow. In fact, owing to all of the recent production problems in China, just finding the stuff has been a big problem in recent years.

I've been using Kato Unitrack for the past few years and have been quite happy with it.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

I plan to use Unitrack myself. I have enough track for a large oval, and plan to expand it. I don't have a layout set up yet as I need to finish the room where it will live (which doubles as my workbench and radio room).

I have been playing around with AnyRail with layout ideas.

Jason


----------



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks, Mark. Now that you mention it I have seen out of stock at some places for true track.
Jason, I also am playing with Anyrail. Just trying to come to grips with the various curves and when to use which. Absorbing.


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

regorsky said:


> Thanks, Mark. Now that you mention it I have seen out of stock at some places for true track.
> Jason, I also am playing with Anyrail. Just trying to come to grips with the various curves and when to use which. Absorbing.


It definitely is!! I am doing a layout on a 78" by 36" door and I am trying to combine both operations and continuous running. I would like to have a double main so that two trains can operate at the same time. I think I have some ideas started (thanks to this great page).

Also, I found a program called TrainPlayer that can import AnyRail (and others) files and allow you to operate trains on your planned layout. It seems to work pretty well. However, the double cross over seems to have some issues when importing it. I am sure there is a way to fix that in TrainPlayer.

Good luck!

Jason


----------

